# Futterboot selbstgemacht!!



## Barsch Angler (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Boardies hier möchte ich mein neuste Idee Präsentieren ich will mir ein Futterboot selber bauen. 
Dass Ganze soll dann 1 Meter lang und 50cm Breit sein und 2-5 Kg Futter fassen, dass ganze ist als Katamaran aufgebaut und soll komplett aus gfk und cfk gefertigt werden. Baupläne sind in arbeit und werden in den nächsten Tagen hochgeladen. 
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir schonmal neue denkanstösse und ideen hier im thread schreiben würdet. 
*BITTE KEINE LÄSTERPOSTS!!!!
*Soweit schonmal danke fürs lesen.
​


----------



## NickAdams (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selbstgemacht!!*

Wenn du es oft im Einsatz haben willst und es viel transportieren musst, würde ich nochmal das Maß überdenken. Ein ganzer Meter Länge ist sehr sperrig und auf Dauer mühsam zu transportieren. Der Trend in der Futterbootszene geht in letzter Zeit hin zu kleineren Modellen, die einfach zu transportieren sind.

Viel Spaß beim Bau, bin gespannt, wie es werden wird.

So long,

Nick


----------



## CarlooSR (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selbstgemacht!!*

eine vorrichtung , womit du deine montage direkt mit auslegen kannst spart ne menge arbeit und liegt direkt zwischen dem futter


----------



## fisherman97 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selbstgemacht!!*

wenn du weng mehr geld hast, könntest du ein aufzeichnungsecholot hinbasteln. So kannst du kanten, futterplätze und andere hotspots suchen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selbstgemacht!!*



Barsch Angler schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Boardies hier möchte ich mein neuste Idee Präsentieren ich will mir ein Futterboot selber bauen.
> Dass Ganze soll dann 1 Meter lang und 50cm Breit sein und 2-5 Kg Futter fassen, dass ganze ist als Katamaran aufgebaut und soll komplett aus gfk und cfk gefertigt werden. Baupläne sind in arbeit und werden in den nächsten Tagen hochgeladen.
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir schonmal neue denkanstösse und ideen hier im thread schreiben würdet.
> *BITTE KEINE LÄSTERPOSTS!!!!
> ...



Die Breite finde ich okay, die Länge allerdings absolut zuviel.
Ich würde so ein Boot keinesfalls länger als 60cm machen, die Höhe bei 20cm- 25 cm ansetzen.

Den Hauptrumpf würde ich einige Zentimeter über die Wasseroberfläche setzen, weil das Geräusch das Partikel oder Boilis beim Eintauchen in die Wasseroberfläche erzeugen, eine starke Lockwirkung hat, für die es sich lohnt auf einen niedrigen Schwerpunkt zu verzichten.

Zudem würde ich den Hauptrumpf mit einem Boden ausstatten, der auf Knopfdruck nach unten aufklappt.

Die Herstellung der Ausleger würde ich bewerkstelligen, indem ich mir PVC- Rohr im Wunschdurchmesser im Baumarkt kaufe und passend ablänge, anschließend für oben eine Kappe aus Holz oder Gipsbinde anfertigen.
Nun den fertigen Megadildo mit PE- Folie außen einkleiden, Trennmittel verwenden und dann mit Kohlefasermatte einlaminieren. Nach dem Aushärten ein kleines Loch in die Spitze der Kappe bohren, damit die Konstruktion Luft ziehen kann, wenn man das Rohr rausziehen will.
Ist das PVC - Rohr raus ist der Ausleger aus Kohlefaser fast fertig, bloß noch Endkappe laminieren und das gebohrte Löchlein vorne verschließen => fertisch!

So in der Art(siehe Bilder):


----------



## nitronic88 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selbstgemacht!!*

Tipp für den Motor,

benutze Modellbaumotoren mit einem 12v bleiakku, der hält lange und läuft zuverlässig. Allerdings keine Servos verbauen für Ladeluken oder sowas um diese anzutreiben, da sie zuviel Strom fressen. Eher eine Auslösevorrichtung, die aufklappt und gut is. Kannst ja dann mit geöffneter Luke weiterfahren, damit erzeugst du ne Futterspur. Je nach gewolltem Massenstrom an Futter halt die Öffnung anpassen, nicht dass alles futter direkt rausfällt.


----------



## QSXE (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selbstgemacht!!*

Hier mal n Link zu nem RC-Shop mit moderaten preisen: http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/index.rc

Falls Du etwas mehr Geld hast könntest Du für ca 130 € ne FPV  Anlage, also on board Kamera mit live-übertragung  einbauen und somit auch selbst noch in mehreren hundert Metern Entfernung deine Köder zielisicher unter einem überhängendem Baum oder an ner anderen Markanten stelle platzieren ohne dass Du das Boot aus den Augen verlierst. 

Auf Servo wird man jedoch nicht verzichten können, jedoch verbrauchen diese in geeigneter Größe also um 40 g im Ruhezustand auch nicht wirklich viel.

Ich würde für den Antrieb auf nen langsam laufenden bürstenlosen Ausenläufer zurückgreifen da diese recht effizient     leistungsstark und Langlebig, da sie eben keine Bürsten besitzen, sind.

CU QSXE


----------



## Sebastar (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selbstgemacht!!*

Ahhh, ein Modellbauer unter uns :m
Bi9n übrigens auch Modellbauerund würde genauso einen Noname Brushless motor mit niedriger KV-Zahl nehmen...
Willst du das Boot mit Bootsschrauben antreiben, oder eher mit Luftschrauben??
Wegen den Motoren, kuck mal nach Robbe Roxxy motoren...
Servos verbrauchen heutzutage so wenig, dass mans beim akkuladen nicht mehr merkt, das sicnd meist nur n paar milliamperestunden mehr zum nachladen...
Als Akkus unbedingt savepackakkus verwenden! Sonst gibts entweder wasser in den akku oder bei anderen problemen kaputte akkus... 
Bei Fragen kannste ja ne PN an mich schreiben...
PS: für die Brushlessmotörchen brauchste noch nen passenden brushlessregler, da reichen wirklich noname...

Hoffe ich konnte mit meinen Modellbaukenntnissen weiterhelfen #6


----------

